# magic eraser algae scrubber



## trailheadache (Apr 21, 2010)

hi, just wondering if anyone has seen or used the magic eraser to scrub algae. found this link,didn't think it was possible. Magic Eraser from Mr. Clean is acrylic safe and an effective algae scrubber


----------



## bettyboop (Jun 4, 2010)

might be safe for acrylics, but I would definitly hesitate to use it in a tank containing fish! Then again, who knows.....


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

Definitely wouldn't even risk it unless someone can prove to me its safe~


----------



## bettagirl (Apr 21, 2010)

If I won't let my kid touch it I will not put it in a tank. I have heard that magic easers will burn a child's skin. that doesn't sound tank safe to me


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

bettagirl said:


> If I won't let my kid touch it I will not put it in a tank. I have heard that magic easers will burn a child's skin. that doesn't sound tank safe to me


No suprised, I wear gloves using that thing as i've used it before and it was irritating my skin for hours!


----------



## BossRoss (Jun 17, 2010)

very toxic stuff in those... if you use it on an empty tank, RINSE WELL after


----------



## MTSmatt (Oct 1, 2010)

I use them all the time, I believe there is no soap or chemical in them. They work amazing on tough algae and tank residue. I have an algae I don\t know which one it is, but it is very rough, and plain paper towel will not take it off, but these magic erasers work wonders. I just used one today in my tank, and all the fish are fine. Maybe I should go check  So from my experience they work great. 

(this messeage is not sponsored by MR. Clean)


----------



## bettagirl (Apr 21, 2010)

have you read the warnings on this product?? it warns about ingestion and contact with the skin. I will only use it on my walls. just my opinion. (and apparently I can't spell)


----------



## ibenu (Apr 21, 2010)

From MSDS HAZARDS IDENTIFICATION Health Hazards (Acute and Chronic): This product is considered to be non-toxic Ingestion: Blockage of the gastrointestinal tract may occur if swallowed. Eye Contact: N/A Skin: N/A Inhalation: N/A Signs and Symptoms of Exposure: Ingestion: May cause irritation and/or blockage of the gastrointestinal track. Eye Contact: Dust from foam may cause mechanical irritation. Skin: Dust from foam may cause mechanical irritation. Inhalation: Dust from foam may cause irritation of the respiratory track.

This product is inert from all MSDS info I can garner, warnings are a result of it's abrasive nature not its contents. That being said one would want to avoid any of the pieces even small being eaten by our fish. Irritation on skin is a result of how abrasive it is, it's like a uber sandpaper foam..


----------



## davefrombc (Apr 21, 2010)

I did a little search on "Magic Eraser" . It is a melamine foam product that is not supposed to contain any other ingredients.. It works as a micro fine abrasive and is non -toxic.
Here are two sources on information on these pads.
snopes.com: Dangerous Chemicals in Mr. Clean Magic Eraser 
Melamine foam - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

From what I read in those two sites , the pads should be safe as long as they are new and rinsed.... and you read the label to be sure you haven't got one with added cleaning agents if it is not one of the straight melamine foam pads.
Do not eat ..You could cause intestinal blockages just as you could eating any plastic product... Do not scrub skin with it .. Think sandpaper... you're gonna be damn sore if you scrub off a layer of skin .


----------



## 4ptbuck (May 8, 2010)

I used them all the time. There's nothing better to clean my 150g acrylic.
All it is an abrasive sponge. Sounds harsh, but it'll polish the acrylic, and not scratch it.

It is super fine, and the abrasive part will have you freaked out, .... but no worries. Unless you took it to 1 spot for hours and hours. Then you might polish out a dimple.

Now if you eat the sponge, well you're not using it right.


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Yeah, I've used it to take dirty hand prints off of doors and walls and you can tell that its basically sanding a thin layer off. The surface finish looks a bit different where you had to rub a bit harder.


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

SO are we saying i can use this as an algae pad with my fish being in it?


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

eternity302 said:


> SO are we saying i can use this as an algae pad with my fish being in it?


Based off the MSDS info Lisa supplied it looks that way. It appears to be nothing more than a micro-abrasive pad.


----------



## shaobo (Apr 21, 2010)

I've used it in my shrimp tanks many time, works well for clearing algae off glass, not sure if it's actually safe for acrylics though.


----------

